# Glue Gun 3x3



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Post your ideas about how you use the melted plastic(glue) from a glue gun to make the edges and corners of a 3x3.


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 23, 2017)

That would acutally be a good idea, especially for an epoxy-type filler for people who don't have any. A while ago, I thought about making a 3x3 out of modeling clay (even if it turned REALLY badly), but the glue gun idea would probably work better.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

You'll need a mold though, since you wouldn't want to burn your hands while modeling it


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 23, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Post your ideas about how you use the melted plastic(glue) from a glue gun to make the edges and corners of a 3x3.



That a good idea, but how would you get the mold?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

3d print it. probably


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 23, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> 3d print it. probably



yeah, do you have a 3D printer though?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 23, 2017)

Cubed Cuber said:


> 3d print it. probably


If you had a 3d printer, I'd use that to make the cube. Hot glue I'm familiar is floppy and not a great material. It'd be cool to see, though.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

I can do it at a library.


----------

